# Qld Xmas Case Swap - Consumption



## winkle (16/11/09)

I'll kick it off.
The usual post-swap thread, bung your "ready by" comments in..

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale + 1 Keg - sch(Porter)
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4. BribieG + keg + Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice
5.
6. Stillscottish +keg Scottish Export 80/
7. kram - beer... maybe 
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA (the version the Judges have asked for)
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple Ok now - much better in one month
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale Ready now
13.jlm- + a keg
14. Bradsbrew- Not the Bloody Kingswood Sump Oil Oatmeal Stout
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA)
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale
17. Henno - Budvar
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A"
21. 22. The Scientis -t Belgian Triple

Did anyone take care of AndrewQLD's case from the swap???


----------



## bradsbrew (16/11/09)

The usual post-swap thread, bung your "ready by" comments in..

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale + 1 Keg - sch(Porter)
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4. BribieG + keg + Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice
5.
6. Stillscottish +keg Scottish Export 80/
7. kram - beer... maybe 
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA (the version the Judges have asked for)
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple Ok now - much better in one month
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale good to go now 
13.jlm- + a keg
14. Bradsbrew- Not the Bloody Kingswood Sump Oil Oatmeal Stout. OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA)
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale
17. Henno - Budvar
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A"
21. 22. The Scientis -t Belgian Triple

Did anyone take care of AndrewQLD's case from the swap???


----------



## scoundrel (16/11/09)

winkle said:


> I'll kick it off.
> The usual post-swap thread, bung your "ready by" comments in..
> 
> 1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale + 1 Keg - sch(Porter)
> ...



did kram or chappo have beers in the swap?


----------



## winkle (16/11/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale + 1 Keg - sch(Porter)
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
3.Scoundrelrogue Green bullet Ale, Needs a month to floc out
4. BribieG + keg + Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice
5.
6. Stillscottish +keg Scottish Export 80/
7. kram - beer... maybe
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA (the version the Judges have asked for)
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple Ok now - much better in one month
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale Ready now
13.jlm- + a keg
14. Bradsbrew- Not the Bloody Kingswood Sump Oil Oatmeal Stout . OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA)
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale
17. Henno - Budvar
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A"
21. 22. The Scientis -t Belgian Triple


----------



## Bribie G (16/11/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale + 1 Keg - sch(Porter)
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4. BribieG Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice ready to drink anytime. 
5.
6. Stillscottish +keg Scottish Export 80/
7. kram - beer... maybe 
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA (the version the Judges have asked for)
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple Ok now - much better in one month
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale 
13.jlm- + a keg
14. Bradsbrew- Not the Bloody Kingswood Sump Oil Oatmeal Stout. OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA)
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale
17. Henno - Budvar
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A"
21. 22. The Scientis -t Belgian Triple


Fellow Bribie-ite the Big Burper and I just had a slurp of three of the beers:

17 Henno's Budvar. Bloody lovely. Is that all Saaz? 

14 Labelled with a yellow label on the top. That's a sweetish Nothern Brown Ale or perhaps something dark and Continental but no way a stout, I've had Brads stouts and Brad is a steely-eyed stout man, so I think this has been miss-allocated somehow. Nice beer but. Good rich well balanced dessert beer a bit like a sweeter Newkie Broon.

20 Clean Brewers - my mouth has just been on holiday to the USA, I may have cracked it a bit early but a tasty hoppy malty drop.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/11/09)

BribieG said:


> 1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale + 1 Keg - sch(Porter)
> 2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
> 3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
> 4. BribieG Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice ready to drink anytime.
> ...



Yep your right there Michael its an ESB of sorts, and the sweetness isnt as prominent when you drink it warm


----------



## jlm (16/11/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale + 1 Keg - sch(Porter)
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4. BribieG Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice ready to drink anytime. 
5.
6. Stillscottish +keg Scottish Export 80/
7. kram - beer... maybe 
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA (the version the Judges have asked for)
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple Ok now - much better in one month
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale 
13.jlm-Hefe DRINK IT NOW!
14. Bradsbrew- Not the Bloody Kingswood Sump Oil Oatmeal Stout. OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA)
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale
17. Henno - Budvar
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A"
21. 22. The Scientis -t Belgian Triple


----------



## stillscottish (16/11/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale + 1 Keg - sch(Porter)
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4. BribieG Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice ready to drink anytime. 
5.
6. Stillscottish Scottish 80/- ish. Just bottled so give it a couple of weeks at least
7. kram - beer... maybe 
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA (the version the Judges have asked for)
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple Ok now - much better in one month
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale Ready to drink
13.jlm-Hefe DRINK IT NOW!
14. Bradsbrew- Not the Bloody Kingswood Sump Oil Oatmeal Stout. OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA)
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale
17. Henno - Budvar
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A"
21. 22. The Scientis -t Belgian Triple


----------



## winkle (16/11/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale......
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4. BribieG Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice ..... *ready to drink anytime*.
5.
6. Stillscottish Scottish 80/- ish..... *Just bottled so give it a couple of weeks at least*
7. 
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA (the version the Judges have asked for)
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple ......*Ok now - much better in one month*
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale ..... *Ready to drink*
13.jlm-Hefe .....*DRINK IT NOW!*
14. Bradsbrew- ESB.....* OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees*
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA)
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale
17. Henno - Budvar
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A"
21. 
22. The Scientist Belgian Triple

Just made it a bit more readable.
And if Kram was there at Sqyres, then that chilli did some real damage.


----------



## clean brewer (16/11/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale - sch(Porter)
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4. BribieG Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice ..... *ready to drink anytime*.
5.
6. Stillscottish Scottish 80/- ish..... *Just bottled so give it a couple of weeks at least*
7. 
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA (the version the Judges have asked for)
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple ......*Ok now - much better in one month*
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale ..... *Ready to drink*
13.jlm-Hefe .....*DRINK IT NOW!*
14. Bradsbrew- ESB.....* OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees*
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA)
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale
17. Henno - Budvar
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A" *Ready to Drink now or give it a little time*
21. 
22. The Scientist Belgian Triple

Just made it a bit more readable.
And if Kram was there at Sqyres, then that chilli did some real damage.



> 20 Clean Brewers - my mouth has just been on holiday to the USA, I may have cracked it a bit early but a tasty hoppy malty drop.



Thanks Bribie, glad you enjoyed it mate....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## NickB (16/11/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale - Ready now
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4. BribieG Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice ..... ready to drink anytime.
5.
6. Stillscottish Scottish 80/- ish..... Just bottled so give it a couple of weeks at least
7. 
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA (the version the Judges have asked for)
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple ......Ok now - much better in one month
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale ..... Ready to drink
13.jlm-Hefe .....DRINK IT NOW!
14. Bradsbrew- ESB..... OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA)
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale
17. Henno - Budvar
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A" Ready to Drink now or give it a little time
21. 
22. The Scientist Belgian Triple

Looking forward to these over the coming weeks 

Cheers


----------



## browndog (16/11/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale - Ready now
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on *WHICH I FORGOT*
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4. BribieG Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice ..... ready to drink anytime.
5.
6. Stillscottish Scottish 80/- ish..... Just bottled so give it a couple of weeks at least
7. Kram MIA ale
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA DRINK NOW
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple ......Ok now - much better in one month
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale ..... Ready to drink
13.jlm-Hefe .....DRINK IT NOW!
14. Bradsbrew- ESB..... OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA)
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale
17. Henno - Budvar
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A" Ready to Drink now or give it a little time
21. 
22. The Scientist I'm burning for you baby Belgian Triple

cheers

Browndog


----------



## daemon (16/11/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale - Ready now
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on WHICH I FORGOT
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4. BribieG Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice ..... ready to drink anytime.
5.
6. Stillscottish Scottish 80/- ish..... Just bottled so give it a couple of weeks at least
7. Kram MIA ale
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA DRINK NOW
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple ......Ok now - much better in one month
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale ..... Ready to drink
13.jlm-Hefe .....DRINK IT NOW!
14. Bradsbrew- ESB..... OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA)
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale *DRINK NOW*
17. Henno - Budvar
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A" Ready to Drink now or give it a little time
21. 
22. The Scientist I'm burning for you baby Belgian Triple

For those who don't have 1469 yet, feel free to reculture it from my swap beer (16). Oh, and the beer like stuff above the yeast tastes ok too


----------



## Bribie G (16/11/09)

*For those who don't have 1469 yet*

Tim you are a legend


----------



## bconnery (16/11/09)

Daemon said:


> 22. The Scientist I'm burning for you baby Belgian Triple



Sure that isn't Scoundrelrogue's beer


----------



## clean brewer (17/11/09)

Tried Number 13 tonight which is jlm's HEF....

Nice beer, good flavour/esters, just thought it was undercarbed(was it bottled from keg or BC?) which accentuated its sweetness...

Just needed more gas...  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Gavo (17/11/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale - sch(Porter)
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4. BribieG Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice ..... *ready to drink anytime*.
5.
6. Stillscottish Scottish 80/- ish..... *Just bottled so give it a couple of weeks at least*
7. 
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA (the version the Judges have asked for)
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple ......*Ok now - much better in one month*
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale ..... *Ready to drink*
13.jlm-Hefe .....*DRINK IT NOW!*
14. Bradsbrew- ESB.....* OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees*
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA) *Drink it now, It's already eight weeks old!*
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale
17. Henno - Budvar
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A" *Ready to Drink now or give it a little time*
21. 
22. The Scientist Belgian Triple

Haven't started any yet but looking forward to it.

Gavo.


----------



## frogman (17/11/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale - sch(Porter)
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4. BribieG Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice ..... ready to drink anytime.
5.
6. Stillscottish Scottish 80/- ish..... Just bottled so give it a couple of weeks at least
7. 
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA (the version the Judges have asked for)
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple ......Ok now - much better in one month
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer.....Bottled from keg....DRINK IT NOW....
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale ..... Ready to drink
13.jlm-Hefe .....DRINK IT NOW!
14. Bradsbrew- ESB..... OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA) Drink it now, It's already eight weeks old!
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale
17. Henno - Budvar
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A" Ready to Drink now or give it a little time
21. 
22. The Scientist Belgian Triple


----------



## browndog (17/11/09)

Hey you blokes, if you are going to cut and paste the list, make sure you cut and paste the lastest version so you don't delete anyone elses edits (Gavo)


----------



## Henno (17/11/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale - sch(Porter)
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4. BribieG Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice ..... ready to drink anytime.
5.
6. Stillscottish Scottish 80/- ish..... Just bottled so give it a couple of weeks at least
7. 
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA (the version the Judges have asked for)
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple ......Ok now - much better in one month
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer.....Bottled from keg....DRINK IT NOW....
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale ..... Ready to drink
13.jlm-Hefe .....DRINK IT NOW!
14. Bradsbrew- ESB..... OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA) Drink it now, It's already eight weeks old!
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale
17. Henno - Budvar..... Ready to go, it was brewed in August.
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A" Ready to Drink now or give it a little time
21. 
22. The Scientist Belgian Triple



BribieG said:


> 17 Henno's Budvar. Bloody lovely. Is that all Saaz?


Thanks heaps for that. I'm a bit insecure in my brewing and cannot get my hands on any good commercial examples up here for comparison. It's the first time any of my beer has left my little area and been across the lips of learned people. Yes it is all Saaz and all one grain, under strict instructions from Zwickel. I also bought a few bottles of TTL that I was keen on you to try but somehow forgot to get them out at the swap. Chappo and Butters and Cleanbrewer seemed to enjoy it on Sunday though.

I have Andrew's swap beer here but somehow my beer got left at Sqyre's so I can't play this game as yet.


----------



## buttersd70 (17/11/09)

Hennos budvar is ridonculously good imo.......stop being twatty, mate. You've got the wotsits to stand up to 4 drunk koryos, in my defense...have the nads to admit that you can brew. :lol: 


who were the lucky sods that got your excess TTL's? :lol:


----------



## Henno (17/11/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Hennos budvar is ridonculously good imo.......stop being twatty, mate. You've got the wotsits to stand up to 4 drunk koryos, in my defense...have the nads to admit that you can brew. :lol:
> 
> 
> who were the lucky sods that got your excess TTL's? :lol:



I don't know where my TTL's ended up and don't know whether Browndog would either. They were meant to come out of my swap box and get passed around but I forgot. I think one ended up in Luke's swap beers.


----------



## winkle (18/11/09)

Henno said:


> I don't know where my TTL's ended up and don't know whether Browndog would either. They were meant to come out of my swap box and get passed around but I forgot. I think one ended up in Luke's swap beers.



I think there is one in my box-o-beers - I'll chill it & sample over the weekend if it is :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog (18/11/09)

Henno said:


> I don't know where my TTL's ended up and don't know whether Browndog would either. They were meant to come out of my swap box and get passed around but I forgot. I think one ended up in Luke's swap beers.



Well everyone would have ended up with 1 Henno, but you should have got your excess ones back, I know FGZ went around after we finished swapping and dispersed his own extras amongst other cases so some people may have some extra 19s.

cheers

Browndog (drink 9 now)


----------



## jlm (18/11/09)

clean brewer said:


> Tried Number 13 tonight which is jlm's HEF....
> 
> Nice beer, good flavour/esters, just thought it was undercarbed(was it bottled from keg or BC?) which accentuated its sweetness...
> 
> ...



Yeah I suspected it may have been undercarbed. Bottled from the tap and gave it a bit extra with the carbonator cap, (was also wondering if I gave it too much initially.) but haven't used it a lot so am still learning. I'm a tad dissapointed with this beer actually, I should've got off my ass and got a pack of 3638.

Went straight to AndrewQLD's beer for my first from the swap. What a beer! I've gotta do some reading to find out how you get those esters from the yeast Andrew, so much better than anything I've done with it. Can't wait to get it on tap at the Platform Bar.


----------



## paulwolf350 (18/11/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Hennos budvar is ridonculously good imo.......................
> 
> who were the lucky sods that got your excess TTL's? :lol:




That budvar and TTL of Hennos were the highlight beers of the weekend IMHO


........................................Now if I could get Hennos budvar and TTL and Clean Brewers IPA on tap at my place i would be set :icon_drool2: 

 cheers brewers!

Paul


----------



## winkle (18/11/09)

First up for me 
13. JLM - Hefe.
Under-carbed as noted, seems slightly muted and earthy in flavour and aroma - along the lines of an American Wheat. What was the yeast? Still refreshing and welcome in this sticky heat.
14. AndrewQLD - Sparkling Ale.
Andrew, I fear we'll lose you to Coopers. A great beer, better than the commercial one, look foward to drinking this at Grand Central.


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/11/09)

Wow, thanks Winkle, that means I must be doing something right.
Wish I could be leaving some feed back for you fellas but my case has gone walkabout, when I hear from Henno and I find my case I'll start to leave some.

JlM, it's all in the fermentation temp, also the coopers strain seems to become more estery with reuse, I use a first pitch on the CPA and then 2nd and 3rd pitches on the CSA, I don't pitch anymore than 3 generations or it tastes like banana bread.

Thanks for the great feedback.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bradsbrew (19/11/09)

Been crook as a dog the last three days and finally got to have a crack of one of the swappers!

Just had a go at 

16. Daemon English Brown Ale. This IMO is a very well balanced Ale, malty, dry with little hop aroma and a slight roast in the background perhaps biscuity with absolutely no sign of diacetyl. I am not experienced in this style but this to me is exactly what I would aim for in an English brown. I am really impressed with this beer. Top work Tim. And yes I am going to try and reculture the yeast!


Brad


----------



## hefevice (19/11/09)

jlm said:


> [snip].. I should've got off my ass and got a pack of 3638...[snip]



3068 baby, only way to fly! h34r:


----------



## bconnery (19/11/09)

browndog said:


> Well everyone would have ended up with 1 Henno, but you should have got your excess ones back, I know FGZ went around after we finished swapping and dispersed his own extras amongst other cases so some people may have some extra 19s.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog (drink 9 now)



Gee Browndog. I thought you where going to show the newbies how to organise the swap beers


----------



## daemon (19/11/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Been crook as a dog the last three days and finally got to have a crack of one of the swappers!
> 
> Just had a go at
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, glad you enjoyed it! It was my first attempt at a brown ale and although it wasn't quite what I was aiming for, I was still happy with the resulting beer. 

I'm still away finishing off some training this week but looking forward to sampling a few of the swap beers on the weekend!


----------



## RdeVjun (19/11/09)

Daemon said:


> Thanks for the feedback, glad you enjoyed it! It was my first attempt at a brown ale and although it wasn't quite what I was aiming for, I was still happy with the resulting beer.
> 
> I'm still away finishing off some training this week but looking forward to sampling a few of the swap beers on the weekend!


I'm not in the swap but some big ups to this one- I've sampled it (maybe I mentioned that previously?) and me tips me lid to Daemon for a truly cracking ale with the balance of a gymnast. The hopheads out there might not dig it, but I certainly did.
Any chance you've got another stashed away out there somewhere mate??!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gavo (19/11/09)

No. 16 

Nice beer Daemon, demolished it last night. I would say smooth, I could imagine sitting in front of a fire on a cold night (hard to do ATM) and enjoying this beer.

Cheers
Gavo

Edit: Thypin


----------



## browndog (20/11/09)

bconnery said:


> Gee Browndog. I thought you where going to show the newbies how to organise the swap beers



Well Ben, they were pretty impressed mate even to the point of asking me if I had a trade background to which I had to answer wood or metal  but due to no-shows, people somehow mysteriously leaving their swap cases at home hmmm...hmmm....Everyone ended up with three of their own bottles in their case. Brucie, that case mear the Stairway to Heaven is for you and Renae mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/11/09)

stillscottish said:


> 1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale + 1 Keg - sch(Porter)
> 2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
> 3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
> 4. BribieG Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice ready to drink anytime.
> ...




Finally back on the NSW south coast enjoying the ocean breeze while the rest of you poor sods sizzle. Thanks heaps all for the welcome, companionship, bullshit and good time !

Drank the first effort - No. 14 Andrew's Sparkling Ale. Can't think of it as a clone - too dark, too sweet, but a bloody nice drop that stands on its own merits. Tah.

My effort N o. 19 - The Dragon Ale was not as good as I would have wanted, but still I think good enough for you lot !  Anyone who got a lid which is not black will get the non chilli ones - I meant to say something at the swap but it didn't happen. There were only a handful of the non chilli ones. The others had a smidgeon of chilli powder that works well on the back palate - they are not hot, just subtle. Enjoy with a steak !


----------



## bradsbrew (20/11/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Drank the first effort - No. 14 Andrew's Sparkling Ale. Can't think of it as a clone - too dark, too sweet, but a bloody nice drop that stands on its own merits. Tah.



Could have been mine not Andrews big fella.

14. should be my ESB bordering on a southern brown and fits in with ya colour and sweetness comments :icon_cheers: 

Andrews has a label on the bottle.

Cheers Brad

OK back to bed now :icon_vomit:


----------



## winkle (20/11/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Could have been mine not Andrews big fella.
> 
> 14. should be my ESB bordering on a southern brown and fits in with ya colour and sweetness comments :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need some stout up ya. B)


----------



## bradsbrew (20/11/09)

winkle said:


> Sounds like you need some stout up ya. B)



Might try ya triple tonight. Should pickle any bugs in my system.


----------



## winkle (20/11/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Might try ya triple tonight. Should pickle any bugs in my system.


Ah yes, the ol' kill or cure trick.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/11/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Could have been mine not Andrews big fella.
> 
> 14. should be my ESB bordering on a southern brown and fits in with ya colour and sweetness comments :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...




No, not yours Brad - right bottle, Wrong number ! Clark's Sparkling Ale - lovely lable Andrew. No, loved the beer - just drunk a mate's Coopers K & K and then washed it down with AC's effort. From start I thought its a poor " clone" but a farking nice drop as is. If meant to be a Coopers clone, then 3 out of 10. If meant to be an easy drinking sparkling ale, then up there Cazaly .. noice one. Is your Stout ready for consumption - in fridge for later.


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/11/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> No, not yours Brad - right bottle, Wrong number ! Clark's Sparkling Ale - lovely lable Andrew. No, loved the beer - just drunk a mate's Coopers K & K and then washed it down with AC's effort. From start I thought its a poor " clone" but a farking nice drop as is. If meant to be a Coopers clone, then 3 out of 10. If meant to be an easy drinking sparkling ale, then up there Cazaly .. noice one. Is your Stout ready for consumption - in fridge for later.



Glad you noticed the label FG, although I did get them online so I can't take any credit.
That particular brew finished slightly higher than usual, 1.010 instead of the 1.008 I usually get. Having said that it's interesting you say it was too dark, it's 11 EBC which is a little less than Coopers report their sparkling ale as (12 EBC) so it shouldn't have been over the mark.
I haven't opened a bottle yet to try as I sent them all down for the case swap, when I get mine I'll have a look.
I hope i didn't use the marris otter malt in this by mistake :huh: .
Not to worry, so long as it's drinkable.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/11/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Glad you noticed the label FG, although I did get them online so I can't take any credit.
> That particular brew finished slightly higher than usual, 1.010 instead of the 1.008 I usually get. Having said that it's interesting you say it was too dark, it's 11 EBC which is a little less than Coopers report their sparkling ale as (12 EBC) so it shouldn't have been over the mark.
> I haven't opened a bottle yet to try as I sent them all down for the case swap, when I get mine I'll have a look.
> I hope i didn't use the marris otter malt in this by mistake :huh: .
> ...




People will enjoy it, take my word for it. Not amber, bordering golden. Malty sweet .. a favourite flavour of mine. If I made this myself, I'd keep all bottles and brew something else for the proles. Thanks Mate !


----------



## jlm (20/11/09)

hefevice said:


> 3068 baby, only way to fly! h34r:



I actually used 3068, just like 3638 better.

Anyway, tried Daemon's entry last night, another nice beer. Well balanced malty ale with a slightly roasty finish which seemed to work well with the slightly restrained (I mean that in a good way) use of the TT yeast. Made me keep going back for more. Good work!


----------



## daemon (20/11/09)

Thanks for all the feedback gents, really chuffed that you've enjoyed the brew. RdeVjun I have another bottle sat aside for you, and another for some feedback on a mild I've brewed


----------



## RdeVjun (20/11/09)

Daemon said:


> Thanks for all the feedback gents, really chuffed that you've enjoyed the brew. RdeVjun I have another bottle sat aside for you, and another for some feedback on a mild I've brewed


Oh sweet, too good to be true! Thanks mate, I'd be only too happy to guzzle your brews... err, make that provide feedback! :chug: 
Ha ha, suck eggs the rest of you case- swapping plebs, I might just get two bites at the cherry!!


----------



## The Scientist (21/11/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale - sch(Porter)
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4. BribieG Stout Toucan 9% NiggaJuice ..... ready to drink anytime.
5.
6. Stillscottish Scottish 80/- ish..... Just bottled so give it a couple of weeks at least
7. 
9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA (the version the Judges have asked for)
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple ......Ok now - much better in one month
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer.....Bottled from keg....DRINK IT NOW....
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale ..... Ready to drink
13.jlm-Hefe .....DRINK IT NOW!
14. Bradsbrew- ESB..... OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees
15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA) Drink it now, It's already eight weeks old!
16. Daemon - English Brown Ale
17. Henno - Budvar..... Ready to go, it was brewed in August.
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer "4/8 A.I.P.A" Ready to Drink now or give it a little time
21. The Scientist Belgian Triple - Drink now but will only get better with age. Will need time to Floc if you want it clear.


----------



## winkle (21/11/09)

Ploughed thru a few last nite
*
1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale*
Good beer Nick, for some reason I was never happy with my attempts at this style but you have nailed it. The only comment or suggestions I'd make was that for my palate it was slightly sweet. Maybe a touch more bittering hops and mash a degree lower? 
*9. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA (the version the Judges have asked for)*
Great and hoppy! Drank it at about 12 last nite after hoovering down a pile of saisons - luckly I retained half the bottle for a sane assessment today :icon_cheers: 
*17. Henno - TTL*
Great looking beer, tasted pretty damm good as well. My only quibble would be that the sweet finish detracted from an otherwise good beer.

Not a bad beer yet (crosses fingers).


----------



## bradsbrew (21/11/09)

Had a few today all in the name of research. Not the best at describing so bare with me.

12. AndrewQLD's Sparkling. Top beer had some initial banana which soon dissappeared. the balance of malt and bitterness was spot on for me. Would be a great house beer. Expect a knock on the door next time i'm in bundy.

13. JLM Hefe. Dont know this style too well but this is a nice beer what I initially thought was a hint of phenolics right in the end at the back of the pallete is more likely clove?? Enjoyed it.

9. B diddy dog's AIPA. Mate this beer took me right back to the 2008 chrissy swap. Hoppy, malty and bitterness the bitterness overid the hops but i suppose they should in an IPA. Really enjoyed this beer Tony could have knocked over a couple more.

11. Frogman banana wheat beer. Aroma hits you from a sniff of the bottle, banana. Colour was darker than I expected and this beer is clovey but well balanced. Once again not too familiar with this style but is a nice beer.



Cheers Brad


----------



## NickB (21/11/09)

winkle said:


> Ploughed thru a few last nite
> *
> 1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale*
> Good beer Nick, for some reason I was never happy with my attempts at this style but you have nailed it. The only comment or suggestions I'd make was that for my palate it was slightly sweet. Maybe a touch more bittering hops and mash a degree lower?




Thanks Perry. I was a bit disappointed with this beer going into the bottles (about 4 weeks ago), but it seems to have come right  Thanks for the comments, for whatever reason (HERMS?) I'm regularly overshooting my target efficiency, so my bittering is suffering a bit. Will be aiming for more bitter in the the next few batches, as you've said my beers need it, and Chappo commented in the same way about my Ozzie Lager (wiv Wice) as well 

Yet to crack any of the swap beers, as I'm finishing off the keg of (sch)Porter this evening, and playing with my font.... :icon_cheers: 


Cheers!


----------



## winkle (21/11/09)

Too much playing with your font could make you blind h34r: .
I think lifting it 2/4 IBUs would do the job or just drop mash temp slightly, its really not far off.

Just finished BrownDogs effort - bloody nice mate, even smoothed over the Roar's loss.
Now on to the Froggy beer.....


----------



## browndog (21/11/09)

Got some of my case in the fridge chilling now, realling looking forward to trying them out. I think I'll put a dent in them around lunchtime tomorrow. Thanks for the comments Brad and Perry, would you believe there is 300g of hops in that beer!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## hefevice (22/11/09)

bradsbrew said:


> [snip]
> 
> 13. JLM Hefe. Dont know this style too well but this is a nice beer what I initially thought was a hint of phenolics right in the end at the back of the pallete is more likely clove?? Enjoyed it.
> 
> [snip]



Clove flavour results from Phenols, so you are probably right on the money with either description.


----------



## winkle (22/11/09)

*11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer.....Bottled from keg*
Not bad at all Frogman, quite banana-y, big head, pretty clear body quite sweet finish. I remember drinking a fair bit of this at the Swap (or possibly not, you know how it was).
*14. Bradsbrew- ESB*
Quite enjoyed this Brad, yeah its sweet but at a warmish temp it didn't bother me too much. Great colour, lasting head with good lacing - seemed to drink itself.
*19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)*
Black cap BTW, deep red/brown, malty, smokey, with a touch of chilli. I've been planning to brew something like this for a while now (more chilli and smoke though). Fatz, lets talk :icon_cheers:


----------



## lczaban (22/11/09)

18 - GG's Powderkeg GB. Because this is a bottle-conditioned GB, it has only just carbonated. I cracked one of the left over swap bottles today and it has just enough fizz to be drinkable. If you do drink it now it has a heavier, fortified wine depth to it (due to the White Port and Sweet Sherry that I soaked the 750g of fresh ginger in for about 36 hours...  ) but the longer you leave it, the lighter and zingier the flavour becomes.

I'd recommend that people put their bottles in the fridge at some stage on Xmas Eve, and crack it at whatever point on Xmas arvo/evening that you feel yourself starting to feel a bit weary palate-wise. It has a real kick that livens things up and gets you firing again, but beware - it is quite strong and too much can lead to a premature end to the evening...  

I intend to start consuming a few of the swap beers sooner rather than later - stay tuned for some more reviews...

GG


----------



## browndog (22/11/09)

OK Gents, I've opened my account with two good beers, NickB's Aussie Dark and CB's AIPA.

Nick, your review is here 





CB, yours is here, I originally thought the beer had been bottle condtioned, but then it occurred to me you could have bottled from a keg and I got the last bottle to be fillled. Just finishing off my glass and I can see a lot of floaties in the bottom of the glass, the bitterness I spoke of seems to have dissapated too, could be the alcohol kicking on though, enjoyed the beer none the less.




cheers

Browndog


----------



## bradsbrew (22/11/09)

NickB. Aussie dark ale. Great example of how an aussie dark should be, if anything it could do with some more roasted and perhaps a little more body but thats me and that would take it away from style. Well balanced, didnt last long in the glass. was a dark that went down easily in the heat.
Tops


Brad


----------



## clean brewer (22/11/09)

Cheers BD,

No Centennial or Simcoe in it though mate, this is the Brew I put in the QABC(not specifically brewed for it) and scored about the same from memory and got 4th from 8... It was bottle conditioned and no finings were used, something I have to start doing but not a biggie for me ATM...  

Really appreciate your feedback though mate....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## browndog (22/11/09)

clean brewer said:


> Cheers BD,
> 
> No Centennial or Simcoe in it though mate, this is the Brew I put in the QABC(not specifically brewed for it) and scored about the same from memory and got 4th from 8... It was bottle conditioned and no finings were used, something I have to start doing but not a biggie for me ATM...
> 
> ...



Really! so what hops did you use ?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bradsbrew (22/11/09)

browndog said:


> Really! so what hops did you use ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Just cracked CBs and I reckon there must be chinook. Good ole chinook burp.


----------



## clean brewer (22/11/09)

browndog said:


> Really! so what hops did you use ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



First Wort Hops with Northern Brewer, Galena & Chinook...

All late hops from 20min on were Willamette, US Tettnanger and Cascade....

Mixed bag really... :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## bradsbrew (22/11/09)

20. Clean Brewers AIPA. Mate this is another great beer. I did pick(guess) the Northern Brewer(probably main bittering hop?) and the chinook (did you use this later as well?) . Alchohol stands out in this one behind malt then hops. This would probably stand well inbetween an IAPA and an APA if that makes sense. But a bloody nice beer in its own rights if not trying to style it.


Cheers Brad


----------



## jlm (22/11/09)

Had a few over the weekend, 1st of all 
17. Henno's Budvar. Very nice hoppy and very clean pilsener. For my tastes, I'd probably back off on the hops a fraction to let a bit more malt come through, but its a minor quibble with what is a very well made beer. Was perfect for kicking back on another hot afternoon.
Followed that up with 
9. Browndogs IPA, another top beer. Well balanced all round. Nice malt up front with plenty of yankee hop flavor (I'm a bit crap at picking certain varieties but is there a bit of amarillo in there?) and a pleasant lingering bitterness. I haven't had many yankee IPA's before but after brewing my first (DC's Rye IPA at the swap) and trying this I think I'll have to brew a couple over the holidays. A bit more satisfying than your stanard apa for me.
And currently halfway though
1. NickB's Aussie Dark. More good beer. I think I'd agree with winkle's comment about upping the bitterness a tad. Still a very drinkable beer.

I'm yet to come across a beer I don't like, maybe it's just my beer I'm having issues with lately?


----------



## lczaban (22/11/09)

17. Henno - Budvar

I had some of this around at Chappo's at his Xmas Case Swap recovery session (why you need a recovery session when you only stayed half the time I am not sure, but then again after my SOFT effort I should not be the one to talk...), and I have just cracked my bottle now. The colour and clarity of this beer is AMAZING, and the fine carbonation lends itself well to the style. I can't taste the malt in this bottle as well as I could in my previous glass, but the hoping is superb. It gives a really crisp, clean taste but doesn't dominate. If anyone wanted to brew a Budvar clone, it would be a big ask to create something superior to what Henno has offered us up here. Well done big fella! :beer:


----------



## bradsbrew (22/11/09)

10. Winkle trippel. Mate a slight banana ester up front is soon given the **** off by the malt and alchohol following. Without knowing better i would not think its a 9.5 % beer. probably shouldnt have drank this one whilst playing Wii with the girls. really happy with this one Perry and would pay the $ these beers fetch for this one. Nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers Brad


----------



## Henno (22/11/09)

Thanks jlm and GG. The fact this beer turned out well is a bloody miracle. I started with a smack pack of 2000 that was well over a year old and somehow got it to fire up. This went into a single batch that turned out quite bland, then I realised as my saaz was over a year old as well. As was only 2.2% AA when I got it I decided to ramp it right up for the double batch that was pitched straight onto the yeast cake of the single. 52g of Northern brewer for 80mins and 170g of saaz for 20mins. This is Zwickel's timing regime so I followed it. Upping the hops was my idea.


----------



## jlm (22/11/09)

Henno said:


> Thanks jlm and GG. The fact this beer turned out well is a bloody miracle. I started with a smack pack of 2000 that was well over a year old and somehow got it to fire up. This went into a single batch that turned out quite bland, then I realised as my saaz was over a year old as well. As was only 2.2% AA when I got it I decided to ramp it right up for the double batch that was pitched straight onto the yeast cake of the single. 52g of Northern brewer for 80mins and 170g of saaz for 20mins. This is Zwickel's timing regime so I followed it. Upping the hops was my idea.


Sounds a bit like what I went through with a (bland) pils recently, although I didn't get to do a second batch. Again, well done.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/11/09)

17. Henno's Budvar. I dont know what happened here but I got the taste of smoked suasage, maybe bacon with this beer??????? More like a Rauchbier for me. Had me searching for budvar but nothing matched what was in this bottle. Dont get me wrong I did enjoy this beer after looking at the glass several times and sniffing the bottle. Henno I think chappo may have slipped one of his Rye beers into your case?

Brad


----------



## Screwtop (22/11/09)

GravityGuru said:


> 17. Henno - Budvar
> 
> I had some of this around at Chappo's at his Xmas Case Swap recovery session (why you need a recovery session when you only stayed half the time I am not sure, but then again after my SOFT effort I should not be the one to talk...), and I have just cracked my bottle now. The colour and clarity of this beer is AMAZING, and the fine carbonation lends itself well to the style. I can't taste the malt in this bottle as well as I could in my previous glass, but the hoping is superb. It gives a really crisp, clean taste but doesn't dominate. If anyone wanted to brew a Budvar clone, it would be a big ask to create something superior to what Henno has offered us up here. Well done big fella! :beer:




Had a bottle of Henno's Budvar last beerday (Friday), a bloody cracker of a Pils and very much to style. GREAT beer Henno, think I sent you a drunken review by PM, but since I don't tick the keep a copy box, I really don't know. Do remember that the bottles of yours and CB's were bloody good. Keeping the TTL for next beerday :lol:

Screwy


----------



## browndog (22/11/09)

clean brewer said:


> First Wort Hops with Northern Brewer, Galena & Chinook...
> 
> All late hops from 20min on were Willamette, US Tettnanger and Cascade....
> 
> ...



A mixed bag indeed and a couple I have not used before.


----------



## clean brewer (22/11/09)

browndog said:


> A mixed bag indeed and a couple I have not used before.



I took a little hint from Stone Brothers, they basically suggested to break away from the C hops and go for others so thats what I did....  

Only brewed it once but will work on it aswell, if I get it tweaked that'll be 2 A.I.P.A's in the bag hopefully and Ill be happy..... :beerbang: 


> 20. Clean Brewers AIPA. Mate this is another great beer. I did pick(guess) the Northern Brewer(probably main bittering hop?) and the chinook (did you use this later as well?) . Alchohol stands out in this one behind malt then hops. This would probably stand well inbetween an IAPA and an APA if that makes sense. But a bloody nice beer in its own rights if not trying to style it


Thanks Brad, this is the same Beer I gave you when we met at the Matilda when I picked that Grain up, the alcohol prob comes through as its at 7%, I seem to get massive attenuation, I think I may have to mash a little higher like my "Leftovers A.I.P.A" to bring it down a little and balance out the bitterness(as per BD's comments).... This beer wrecks me when I drink it.... :chug: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## scoundrel (22/11/09)

Finally cracked a few bevvys after dinner with the old man.

AndrewQLD - Clarks' sparkling ale, thought it was almost bang on for a coopers sperkling ale, but to my pallete i think it needs a little more bittering, good beer man.

Frogman- Banna wheat beer, Nice bannana esters at about 7 deg. C. i enjoyed it more as it warm up a bit, i had alot of this off keg at case swap and i have to say i liked it better off keg. proof thta you can make good beer on a kit.

Henno - hennos' budvar, first thing that hitme was a big whack of grapefruit, beautifully clear, i could put away 1 or 6 of them after a long day at work, a nice easy drinker. what exactly is a budvar?


----------



## winkle (22/11/09)

bradsbrew said:


> 10. Winkle trippel. Mate a slight banana ester up front is soon given the **** off by the malt and alchohol following. Without knowing better i would not think its a 9.5 % beer. probably shouldnt have drank this one whilst playing Wii with the girls. really happy with this one Perry and would pay the $ these beers fetch for this one. Nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers Brad



Head retention is a bit of a problem with the beer - and the drinker, be careful if drinking this and the BribieG or Liam offerings in the same sitting :icon_drunk: 
(ie me Saturday nite)


----------



## daemon (23/11/09)

Grabbed a random bottle last night to chill and lucky number 1 was AndrewQLD's Sparkling Ale. Just enjoying a glass of this now and after a typical Monday workday it's going down a treat. Very nicely balanced, a very slight malt sweetness which is balanced by the bitterness and esters perfectly. In previous posts you mentioned possible accidental use of MO and this could be the case. It's certainly more golden in colour and sweeter than the Coopers Sparkling yet a very nice beer in it's own rights. I'd be happy to drink this all night, just a shame I only have one bottle and I need to go to work the next day!

Going to select the next bottle for sampling in a tic, I have a horrid suspicion that many won't be around at Xmas time if they're all this good!


----------



## jlm (23/11/09)

Random selection from the fridge here too. A quick check tells me its Gavo's Dogwood APA.

Got smell of something familiar to me initially, B saaz maybe? Nice deepish amber colour, there's another hop in there I'll have a stab in the dark and say amarillo? Thought it could use a bit more aroma for an APA, and there was something on the finish that was a bit astringent or perhaps it was too much bitterness, I couldn't decide. A decent quaffer that was let down a bit by whatever it was that was bugging me on the back of the palette.


----------



## Gavo (23/11/09)

jlm said:


> Random selection from the fridge here too. A quick check tells me its Gavo's Dogwood APA.
> 
> Got smell of something familiar to me initially, B saaz maybe? Nice deepish amber colour, there's another hop in there I'll have a stab in the dark and say amarillo? Thought it could use a bit more aroma for an APA, and there was something on the finish that was a bit astringent or perhaps it was too much bitterness, I couldn't decide. A decent quaffer that was let down a bit by whatever it was that was bugging me on the back of the palette.



Thanks for the feedback.

Yep that was a bit of a throw together malt wise as I had run out of a lot, and had to go on the fly, Didn't even write it all down. I have been using about 40% of MO Floor malted with that which gives a bit of a biscuit character, I have dropped that in my latest and I reckon its better, maybe what you couldn't nail. Still trying to lower the bitterness a little however you are off on the hops, lets see if anyone else can guess before I give it away, once again not exactly what I have been developing with that beer. Yeast = Wyeast 1272.

Cheers
Gavo


----------



## bradsbrew (25/11/09)

4. BribieG toucan Stout. Michael your a bloody madman, that is one potent brew. I think I may need to strain the remainder of the bottle through a loaf of bread. man that is hhardcore stuff! :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Brad


----------



## Bribie G (25/11/09)

bradsbrew said:


> 4. BribieG toucan Stout. Michael your a bloody madman, that is one potent brew. I think I may need to strain the remainder of the bottle through a loaf of bread. man that is hhardcore stuff! :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Cheers Brad



You know when you are_ hurting_ for a drink, and you want to get that rush *NOW*, not after six or seven drinks but *NOW* to knock the rough edges off the bastard of a day you have just had and then after a few minutes the world suddenly seems a more mellow place and you get that "AAAAHHHH" feeling.

BribieG toucan guaranteed :icon_drunk:


----------



## bradsbrew (25/11/09)

BribieG said:


> You know when you are_ hurting_ for a drink, and you want to get that rush *NOW*, not after six or seven drinks but *NOW* to knock the rough edges off the bastard of a day you have just had and then after a few minutes the world suddenly seems a more mellow place and you get that "AAAAHHHH" feeling.
> 
> BribieG toucan guaranteed :icon_drunk:



Yep hear what ya saying mayte.


----------



## lczaban (25/11/09)

12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale 

On cracking the bottle, a lovely estery aroma burst from within the bottle. I felt compelled to share with SWMBO, and we both knew we were in for a treat. The colour and clarity were spot on. The head was there but wasn't too persistent, as per how it should be. Upon consumption, there was a pronounced malt base that I reckon outdoes the Traditional version. The thing I noticed was that the ester flavour component was very prevalent, and I'm not sure if that was necessarily the intention. While I enjoyed this beer, I wouldn't necessarily have thought that the ester/yeast flavour component should have dominated the beer like it did in my bottle. If I were to make this beer (and it will be on my "To-do" list at some stage) I would want the estery-ness to be a bit more balanced in relation to the rest of the beer.

Thanks for this beer Andrew - both your Sparking and Pale Ales will be getting a run through the So Button's brewery before the summer is out!


----------



## clean brewer (25/11/09)

> 12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale
> 
> On cracking the bottle, a lovely estery aroma burst from within the bottle. I felt compelled to share with SWMBO, and we both knew we were in for a treat. The colour and clarity were spot on. The head was there but wasn't too persistent, as per how it should be. Upon consumption, there was a pronounced malt base that I reckon outdoes the Traditional version. The thing I noticed was that the ester flavour component was very prevalent, and I'm not sure if that was necessarily the intention. While I enjoyed this beer, I wouldn't necessarily have thought that the ester/yeast flavour component should have dominated the beer like it did in my bottle. If I were to make this beer (and it will be on my "To-do" list at some stage) I would want the estery-ness to be a bit more balanced in relation to the rest of the beer.



I agree with your comments GG, tried this yesterday and was trying to pick the words for it...  Nice beer all the same though...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/11/09)

GravityGuru said:


> 12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale
> 
> On cracking the bottle, a lovely estery aroma burst from within the bottle. I felt compelled to share with SWMBO, and we both knew we were in for a treat. The colour and clarity were spot on. The head was there but wasn't too persistent, as per how it should be. Upon consumption, there was a pronounced malt base that I reckon outdoes the Traditional version. The thing I noticed was that the ester flavour component was very prevalent, and I'm not sure if that was necessarily the intention. While I enjoyed this beer, I wouldn't necessarily have thought that the ester/yeast flavour component should have dominated the beer like it did in my bottle. If I were to make this beer (and it will be on my "To-do" list at some stage) I would want the estery-ness to be a bit more balanced in relation to the rest of the beer.
> 
> Thanks for this beer Andrew - both your Sparking and Pale Ales will be getting a run through the So Button's brewery before the summer is out!






clean brewer said:


> I agree with your comments GG, tried this yesterday and was trying to pick the words for it...  Nice beer all the same though...
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Thanks for the feed back guys, I think the esters being quite strong is due to my using a third generation yeast for this brew, the more you re culture this yeast the more profound the esters become, it's just one more thing I have now learnt in trying to replicate this style. Propagate once, divide and use each division once only. It's surprising that such a simple beer can throw so much at you, but I think that's the joy of brewing it.
And I have to say it's great getting honest feedback from such a large group of beer lovers, it makes toning and perfecting a brew so much easier.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/11/09)

bradsbrew said:


> 17. Henno's Budvar. I dont know what happened here but I got the taste of smoked suasage, maybe bacon with this beer??????? More like a Rauchbier for me. Had me searching for budvar but nothing matched what was in this bottle.
> Brad




Henno, I got faint ginger type taste out of mine, nothing smoky. Not drunk much czech pilsners, taste reminded me a lot of Carlsburg though. As got further into the glass, the palate adjusted well to the flavours. Can't comment on whether this was good to a style, can say I enjoyed the beer immensely. Thanks and enjoy your Xmas in Sydney !


----------



## Henno (26/11/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Henno, I got faint ginger type taste out of mine, nothing smoky. Not drunk much czech pilsners, taste reminded me a lot of Carlsburg though. As got further into the glass, the palate adjusted well to the flavours. Can't comment on whether this was good to a style, can say I enjoyed the beer immensely. Thanks and enjoy your Xmas in Sydney !



Oh dear, that could be a bit embarassing. I think a few of my PET bottles had a ginger beer in them before. They all got the PBW and Starsan treatment but that bloody ginger is a persistent bugger. I can't remember having any smoked sausage in any of the bottles previously though  The only Czech pilsener I can get up here is Pilsner Urquell which seems to throw the same skunky yeast flavour so you could try one of those.


----------



## scoundrel (27/11/09)

few more this week, been hot so tall cold ones go down well.

9. browndog - wolfcreek IPA - Now that's an IPA, on cracking the bottle i get a bit whack of hops, colour was good, it stayed carbonated with a fair bit of head retention, and the hops and malt were well balanced, don't change a bloody thing, if thats in the DB it'll be the first thing that goes on my rig. top _fookin' _notch. 

16. daemon - english brown ale - i've only ever had a few brown ales (fursty ferret and old leg over) but i really enjoyed your beer, only thing i have to say about it is the head didn't hang around long, which did leave me wanting, most of the brown ales ive had have have big creamy foaming head by the truckload, probably better suited to a keg? nice beer though, went down in bout 5 mins flat.

15. Gavo - bastardised dogwoodpale - i really enjoyed the buiscuty quailty to this one, reminded me of nan baking malted milk bicckies, nice colour and well hopped. nicely done did you write done what you did for this one, i'd interested in a look at that?


----------



## daemon (27/11/09)

Cheers SR, glad you enjoyed it. It's under-carbonated a tad (compared to other beers) and maybe the use of a pocket sparkler would fix it. Can't say that I've left it in a glass long enough to see what the head retention is like 

Drinking Gavo's APA now and certainly enjoying it. The beer is a lovely golden colour with a light malt taste and plenty of hop flavour. Can't quite pick the hops yet, it's tasting like a blend of a US varieties yet I can't narrow it down. The clarity and head retention are both excellent, maybe being a tad over-carbed is about the only real fault I can find (or it could be the fact that I've been brewing ESB's!). Initially the bittering was a tad sharp but as the beer warmed up this seemed to disappear. Up there with the best APA's I've had Gavo, very nicely done!

Hot day here in QLD, I think I'll select another beer to "evaluate" :chug:


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/11/09)

Stuck my hand in the fridge, closed my eyes and randomly picked...

20. Clean Brewer 4/8 AIPA.

I can smell those hops as soon as I cracked the cap. When I first started to pour this beer I thought Uh oh where's the head, but by the end of the pour and even 5 minutes later I have a big dome of foam on top of the beer and it looks great.
Looks pretty hazy but that can happen with high late hopped beers. The aroma is beautiful, I'm not really up on the American hops (to be honest I don't use them) but it smells really nice. I'm not getting any real malt aromas as expected.

On first sip this beer is not quite as bitter as I thought it would be although it does finish bitter after an initial sweetness. Malt is up front but subdued finishing dry with a lingering slight bitterness.
Lacing on the glass is pretty as you slowly sip your way through this beer.
I think it's very well balanced as far as malt/hops goes.

The only downer for me was the clarity which detracted from the nice bronze/amber color.
Sorry CB, but I won't be "enjoying this responsibly", as it's too nice a drop to sip.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/11/09)

18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB

First off, never, ever have I seen a Ginger beer that held a head, I've got 3 mm of nice foam on top, beautiful.
Aroma is all ginger and slightly citrusy, It's cloudy and a nice pale gingery color for want of a better description. 
Taste is ginger up front and slightly sweet but well balanced, holy crap, there's more than just ginger in this surely, I've got some severe lip burn going on here that I usually only get from chillies.
This is a REALLY nice ginger beer, but keep well away form spiceaphobics.

Is there Chillie in here GG?

Nice beer GG

Andrew


----------



## daemon (27/11/09)

Since it's still nice and warm, a few Hefe's were on the cards.

First was jlm's lucky number 13. This one seemed fairly restrained with just a hint of banana phenolics. Undercarbed as pointed out previously but not that big of a deal. Wheat taste was certainly there but overall the beer seemed a bit "muted" flavour wise, maybe as if it'd been brewed a while ago? Not trying to be too critical of course, I'm planning a few wheat beers for Christmas and know they can be fiddly. It was still very enjoyable overall of course, just trying to give some constructive feedback.

Second was Frogman's number 11. Far clearer than I expected and reminded me of the Redback beer from Matilda Bay. Not as many phenolics as other wheat beers but still easy to drink. Seems maybe more like a US wheat style, it seems less wheat driven than the kegged one you had at the swap. Again a lovely quaffer on a hot day and the evaporation from my glass has been a problem as it's nearly all gone


----------



## jlm (27/11/09)

After a couple of rough AFD's I got back to the swap tonight. Plucked out Bradsbrew's entry, but unfortunately got stuck in a work phonecall which distracted me during its consumption. My vauge notes which I remember while trying to give a shit about builder/architect's whims were that it was a nice ESB, a bit sweet perhaps and I'm interested in what yeast was used. There was a slight, uurrggh, almost vanilla-ey (or something...) ester I was picking up that I liked. Not real good at putting these things into words unfortunately. While my feedback may not be all that helpful Brad, your beer helped stave off my inevitable christmas work tantrum for another day.

And Gavo, I'm interested as to what the hop/s were in your beer. It was a familiar flavor (I was getting a bit frustrated at not being able to definitavely identify them) which i'm sure I've brewed with before, but as stated earlier am a bit crap at picking these things.

And also, Daemon. After trying one of my leftovers, I think "bland" (sorry, muted, same thing) sums it up best. It's pretty fresh, only nudgeing 4 weeks from pitch now. The only thing I can put it down to (as I like to think I can brew a decent weizen) is I've stuffed up with my pitching rate. 1st time bumping up that yeast from a test tube, and is nothing like it's earlier cousin I was trying to emulate. That and the 3638 thing.


----------



## browndog (28/11/09)

scoundrelrogue said:


> few more this week, been hot so tall cold ones go down well.
> 
> 9. browndog - wolfcreek IPA - Now that's an IPA, on cracking the bottle i get a bit whack of hops, colour was good, it stayed carbonated with a fair bit of head retention, and the hops and malt were well balanced, don't change a bloody thing, if thats in the DB it'll be the first thing that goes on my rig. top _fookin' _notch.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback Bloke, I saw a post about 5.XX grams of hops per bottle in such and such's swap bottles in another state. so did a quick calculation on mine and it is 12.17g per bottle ! Glad you enjoyed it. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## clean brewer (28/11/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Stuck my hand in the fridge, closed my eyes and randomly picked...
> 
> 20. Clean Brewer 4/8 AIPA.
> 
> ...



Andrew, after comments like that mate, I just want to go and brew now(1.17am).... Thanks a bunch for the comments....  Really am stoked.... :beerbang: 

As for clarity, its bottle conditioned, and it hasnt been fined(dont really worry for my own drinking) and it is fairly late hopped aswell.... Maybe for beers for swaps comps etc ill have to work on clarity but as long as its nice mate..... Enjoy irresponsibly....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Gavo (28/11/09)

Ok the bastardized Dogwood Pale APA Hops were Simcoe FWH, then Simcoe and Centennial 50/50 for late and dry hop additions. 

Scoundrel I can give you the recipe but I will have to make you dissapear h34r: na I just have to find where I scribbled my notes as it was one of those brews where I kept running out of everything and had to make it up on the fly.

Thanks for the comments guys, I have a house brew similar to this that I am still tweaking a little where I use NZ Cascade in place of the Centennial. :icon_drool2: 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## The Scientist (28/11/09)

CB,

Very nice AIPA, the first thought which came to mind was "F*#k this tastes like a BrewDog IPA and to me it really does. Great job, here is your judging sheet. As you can see my writing/spelling got worse as I drank more of you beer, so the strength is about right.  Also in the last sentence the word is supposed to say 'cleaner' (no pun intendid). :lol: 





Cheers,

TS


----------



## winkle (28/11/09)

*15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA)*
Presented well, good colour nice dense head. I think I detected a slight astringency in the bitterness but I'd have to consume 3 or 4 more to be really certain B) . Good US hop mix, went down well on a steamy evening.

*20. Clean Brewer 4/8 AIPA.*

Another good beer, poured a hazy gold with good head retention. As The Scientist noted quite similar to the Brew Dog IPA in aroma and flavour, quite moreish. 

(Apologies to BribieG for my comment on his stout - oh why did I think drinking it at 12 was a good idea :icon_drunk:. )


----------



## browndog (28/11/09)

OK, here is one for Andrew



Top beer mate

and Henno



Pity about the ginger.

Cheers

Browndog


----------



## The Scientist (28/11/09)

Henno said:


> Oh dear, that could be a bit embarassing. I think a few of my PET bottles had a ginger beer in them before. They all got the PBW and Starsan treatment but that bloody ginger is a persistent bugger.



Henno,

A very refreshing brew, but my sample was definately a ginger beer with Pilsner type shandy.

The only reason I have never brewed a ginger beer is for the same issue you stated above. I don't have enough fermenters that I could spare one that may inheret the ginger flavour and pass it on to any future brews.

You could certainly enter this into a specialty class and do quite well.


----------



## The Scientist (29/11/09)

StillScottish,

Great 80/- mate, hard for me to give much feedback which could possibly improve what you have achieved. Simple things like colour adjustment and a higher mash temp to dry out the beer are the main things which could score you a few extra points in a comp. This beer gave all the main attributes which I was looking for in accordance with the BJCP guidlines while drinking. 

Great job :super: 




Cheers,

TS :icon_cheers:


----------



## The Scientist (29/11/09)

BrownDog,

Holly Sh*t, that was a great beer. One of your best for sure:

Glad you held back on the bitterness with this one as its not as bitter as I expected from you and because of this the malt was able to shine through second only to those fantastic hops.

Really well done mate.




Cheers,

TS :beer:


----------



## browndog (29/11/09)

The Scientist said:


> StillScottish,
> 
> Great 80/- mate, hard for me to give much feedback which could possibly improve what you have achieved. Simple things like colour adjustment and a higher mash temp to dry out the beer are the main things which could score you a few extra points in a comp. This beer gave all the main attributes which I was looking for in accordance with the BJCP guidlines while drinking.
> 
> ...



Liam, did you mean a lower mash temp to dry out the beer? Thanks for the comments on the AIPA. I certainly did use a lot of hops in it.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## The Scientist (29/11/09)

browndog said:


> Liam, did you mean a lower mash temp to dry out the beer? Thanks for the comments on the AIPA. I certainly did use a lot of hops in it.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Yeah thats what I ment, a lower mash temp for a more fermentable wort and thus a drier resulting beer. 

Cheers for the pick up BD,

TS

P.S. got any more of that AIPA? :icon_drool2:


----------



## browndog (29/11/09)

The Scientist said:


> Yeah thats what I ment, a lower mash temp for a more fermentable wort and thus a drier resulting beer.
> 
> Cheers for the pick up BD,
> 
> ...




Your in luck, I was going to give a couple of bottles to my butcher. They are yours.

-BD


----------



## The Scientist (29/11/09)

browndog said:


> Your in luck, I was going to give a couple of bottles to my butcher. They are yours.
> 
> -BD



Not that I want to deprive others from the experiance but Oooooooohh yeah, doin the happy dance :icon_chickcheers: 

Maybe you should give at least one to your butcher <_< he'd better appreciate it :lol: 

Cheers,

TS


----------



## NickB (29/11/09)

I have tried a few beers over the past week or so, and I'm no BJCP judge, so forgive me for a lack of feedback.

Just cracked #9, Browndog's effort............ :icon_drool2: 

This beer will definitely get me in trouble after the amount I've already consumed today, but I have to say, I cracked the bottle, and had a sniff, and just sat there for 5 minutes admiring the colour and clarity. Then I had a sip..... WOW. Amazing... Sure you won't share the recipe (fair enough!), but would love to know how you get so much hop flavour and aroma in your beers....bloody amazing mate! Will be savouring this one in the sticky heat this arvo!

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (29/11/09)

NickB said:


> I have tried a few beers over the past week or so, and I'm no BJCP judge, so forgive me for a lack of feedback.
> 
> Just cracked #9, Browndog's effort............ :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...



Dry hopped with around 200gr Hops if my memory is correct.... :unsure: 

Im holding off on my bottle until tomoz me thinks.....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## NickB (29/11/09)

clean brewer said:


> Dry hopped with around 200gr Hops if my memory is correct.... :unsure:
> 
> Im holding off on my bottle until tomoz me thinks.....
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB




Wowsers, I can taste it to the core of my being.............. :icon_drool2: 

Think I need to stock up on 1kg lots of US hops ASAP 

Cheers!


----------



## browndog (29/11/09)

NickB said:


> I have tried a few beers over the past week or so, and I'm no BJCP judge, so forgive me for a lack of feedback.
> 
> Just cracked #9, Browndog's effort............ :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...



Glad you liked it Nick,

Here is the recipe.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Wolf Creek 09 AHB Swap 
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (42.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 13.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 55.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 61.54 % 
2.00 kg Munich Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 30.77 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 7.69 % 
30.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
35.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (60 min) Hops 28.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (20 min) Hops 17.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteepHops - 
30.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-StHops - 
25.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteepHops - 
25.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteeHops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.96 L of water at 80.4 C 66.0 C 


Notes:
------
At 1018 rack and remove from fridge and add dry hops
24hrs at 20C
48hrs at 15C
48hrs at 10C
48hrs at 2C

no filter
gelatine to keg
force carb
let settle for 3 days
bottle

cheers

Browndog


----------



## clean brewer (30/11/09)

NUMBER 9.......FROM BROWNDOG... :icon_drool2: 

Very nice Tony, great clarity, piney, resiny and malty with a hint of alcohol..... This is a very nice beer mate, extremley well balanced and the bitterness really balances well with the Malt and Hops..... At least I really have something to compare against my AIPA in relation to Balance... This really has the same Hoppiness as my Barleywine and flavour in a sense...

Love it......

:icon_drunk: CB


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/11/09)

Grabbed two fine brews from the fridge for Monday afternoon beer.

No.20 AIPA - Clean Brewer. Nice beer. Everything everyone has said previously is thoroughly deserved. It was a cracker and I'd have been proud to brew it. Will try to brew something like it soon !

No.18 Powderkeg GB - yep, made a mistake. Pulled it out of the fridge and just as I cracked it, thought ...............SHIT .. this is that ginger beer. Too late, have to drink it now ! So let me say, this is the best alcoholic ginger beer I have ever tasted. Smack in the mouth ginger jing, lovely flavour. Lovely sweetness. Not what I wanted but you delivered what was needed. Lovely.


Gees I haven't had a bad beer from the swap yet. Brilliant !

Edit : just found a few shards of ginger in the bottom of the glass ! Now that's class !


----------



## winkle (30/11/09)

Not many left now,

*21. 22. The Scientist - Belgian Triple*
Cloudy gold, with a somewhat coarse generous head. Quite subdued aroma of sweet malt, candi sugar, and a faint hint of hopsack and spice. Surprisingly dry upfront and delicate before the sugary & typical Belgian horse blanket notes kick in. Quite dry and almost sharp finish. Maybe a touch thin? Good beer & highly drinkable in any case, not surprising it did well in comps (presuming it is the same recipe).
*4. BribieG - Toucan Stout*
_(translated from drunken ramblings scrawled on a envelope late Friday)_
Poured deep black with small tan head. Aroma dominated by roasted malt with hints of vegemite. Flavour is full rich roast malt, oily but quite bitter, with vegemite notes. The alcohol is quite well hidden until a burn starts at the back of the throat. It has a good smooth and surprisingly dry mouthfeel before a big bitter finish. Quite lethal at 9% and leads to drunken postings. I wasn't too keen on it at first, mainly because of the resemblance to (Coopers) toucan stouts I'd made in the past which always had a vegemite issue with me, but it grows on you and improves with a bit of warming. All that probably doesn't sound too inviting from the above ramblings but at the end of the glass I quite liked it.

Still all good so far B) .


----------



## browndog (30/11/09)

clean brewer said:


> NUMBER 9.......FROM BROWNDOG... :icon_drool2:
> 
> Very nice Tony, great clarity, piney, resiny and malty with a hint of alcohol..... This is a very nice beer mate, extremley well balanced and the bitterness really balances well with the Malt and Hops..... At least I really have something to compare against my AIPA in relation to Balance... This really has the same Hoppiness as my Barleywine and flavour in a sense...
> 
> ...



Thanks CB, gives me a sense of achievement in that I've learned a thing or two about brewing when I read comments from beer lovers about my beer such as that.

cheers

Browndog

PS, it is all about balance.


----------



## lczaban (30/11/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> 18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
> 
> First off, never, ever have I seen a Ginger beer that held a head, I've got 3 mm of nice foam on top, beautiful.
> Aroma is all ginger and slightly citrusy, It's cloudy and a nice pale gingery color for want of a better description.
> ...






Fatgodzilla said:


> No.18 Powderkeg GB - yep, made a mistake. Pulled it out of the fridge and just as I cracked it, thought ...............SHIT .. this is that ginger beer. Too late, have to drink it now ! So let me say, this is the best alcoholic ginger beer I have ever tasted. Smack in the mouth ginger jing, lovely flavour. Lovely sweetness. Not what I wanted but you delivered what was needed. Lovely.
> 
> Edit : just found a few shards of ginger in the bottom of the glass ! Now that's class !



Wow - thanks guys!  FYI Andrew, there is a couple of chillies in there, and it definitely does help in retaining the bitey finish of the GB. I'm a little surprised that it is drinking so well so early. This GB is bottle conditioned, and was only bottled about a week before the swap. After it carbs up a couple of weeks in, it is pretty explosive and over the top and is best drunk after about 6-8 weeks. By this time the flavours tend to integrate together better and some of the more obvious flavours (over the top ginger, the chilli and the fortified wine base) melt together and the GB becomes more balanced and cleaner. That and the alcohol tends to sneak up on you quicker... :icon_drunk: 

This recipe is now up on the Recipe DB for those who are interested. BribieG, SR and a few others have been after this for a while, so go nuts guys! :beerbang:


----------



## clean brewer (1/12/09)

browndog said:


> Thanks CB, gives me a sense of achievement in that I've learned a thing or two about brewing when I read comments from beer lovers about my beer such as that.
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


No worries BD, I hope to dive deeper into that Brewing mind of yours....  You've helped me alot so far...  

Ok, back to formalities, Number 19-Gavos APA...

A very drinkable beer, I could drink quite alot of these, up front bitterness with a bready/biscuity following, it has a dry finish but I think is lacking a little in the Hop presence... A few hops and this would be a top drop IMO... Beer seems quite clear, unfortunately I dropped the bottle yesterday and stirred up some goodies...

Good work Gavo, order some hops though....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## jlm (3/12/09)

Got through a couple so far this week. Cleanbrewer's AIPA, I was drinking a Brewdog IPA when I read the earlier post about there being a similar hop flavor, so in the interst of comparative research I went to the fridge.... And sure enough quite similar in the hop flavor. More prominent in your beer CB, and thats not a bad thing. After this and Browndogs entry a big american IPA is working its way up the to brew list. Great work!

Came home looking for something a little different today, so Fatz's beer it was. I've never really thought that chillie has a place in beer, but I quite liked this. Could pick up a little smoke, and got the chillie on the lips straight away. Strangely enough (I think anyway), the chillie became more pronounced as I got through the beer. I would have thought that the pallete would get used to it and it would be less noticeable. Any more chillie and for me it would have become a bit too much, but I think where it was is bang on for my tastes. Only suggestion I'd have would be perhaps mash a tad higher, maybe get a bit more malt coming through (Could be one of those beers that everyone has a differnt opinion on). And a nice deep red colour to boot. Very pleasantly surprised with this beer Fatz, probably not something I'd want a whole batch of, but if you offered me another I'd snap it up in a second.


----------



## jlm (3/12/09)

Ah my edit time limit is up. Being a Dragon Ale Fatz, after drinking it I felt like performing well all season but choking when the pressure was on. Can't believe I nearly forgot that.


----------



## browndog (3/12/09)

Well, I must say, I am very impressed with the quality of the beers in the case so far. In no particular order

JLM





FGZ




Campbell




And Gavo, a cracker mate, I must see the recipe.




Cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (3/12/09)

browndog said:


> Well, I must say, Iam very impressed with the quality of the beers in the case so far. in no particular order
> 
> JLM
> 
> ...



Quite impressive this year BD, every beer has been quality (so far) :super:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/12/09)

jlm said:


> Ah my edit time limit is up. Being a Dragon Ale Fatz, after drinking it I felt like performing well all season but choking when the pressure was on. Can't believe I nearly forgot that.




After acquiring a sack of Weyerman Rauch malt early in 2009 I have attempted to make a series of smoked beers that were "themed" when case swaps were around. Sadly, most have failed to reach my expectations and found the sink rather than the throat. This was the first to get the chilli treatment at bottling so possible bottles some got a tad more than others. Remember anyone who got a non black lid (white, yellow or blue) got the non chilli version. 

I felt the brew was sadly a true reflection of the Dragons 2009 season. Looked the goods, a bit of fire in the belly, but the beer doesn't get there as a premiership winner. If I had more plastic bottles I would have gone a second batch to see if I could get a bit more oomph in it. Next year.

I would enjoy to drink this on a cold Wollongong night at WIN Stadium watching the Dragons trash the Broncos, far better than the Carlton mid strength I was forced to consume last time I was there.


----------



## jlm (4/12/09)

I'd wouldn't mind seeing the recipe if possible Fatz. I brewed a couple of smoked porters over winter but wasn't really happy with either smoke wise. I'm a fan of smoked beer and hadn't considered a smoked red ale until drinking yours. I'm starting to think with the weyerman rauch, using a bit more than you think will be appropriate is the go. I'm also contemplating Tony's DIY smoking approach when I get around to doing one.


----------



## jlm (4/12/09)

Just finished Stillscottish's export 80/ 
Not a style I have a lot, more likely any experience in, but I enjoyed this beer a lot. Seemed mostly about the malt, with a nice dry malty finish, not cloying in any way. Mine seemed pretty carbed up, but that was nothing to complain about, I let it sit in the glass a bit and warming up did it no harm either.

And just looked up the style on the BJCP site, ticked the boxes in my opinion, I didn't get any smoke (which I would have liked). Very enjoyable drinking!

Haven't come across a beer I didn't like yet, either I'm a cheap night out or there's some good beers in this batch.


----------



## browndog (6/12/09)

I'm just drinking a bottle with a 14 on a round green sticker on the lid. It is supposed to be Bradsbrew oatmeal stout, but tastes suspiciously like a Southern English Brown Ale, Brad did you do any of these? Nice beer who ever made it.

cheers

browndog


----------



## bradsbrew (6/12/09)

browndog said:


> I'm just drinking a bottle with a 14 on a round green sticker on the lid. It is supposed to be Bradsbrew oatmeal stout, but tastes suspiciously like a Southern English Brown Ale, Brad did you do any of these? Nice beer who ever made it.
> 
> cheers
> 
> browndog



Yep Tony that is mine was a an ESB/ Southern Brown.

Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/12/09)

11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer

Nice beer on the pour, great head that lasted to the end of the glass, but strangely didn't lace too well.
Slight banana esters with no hop aromas I could perceive, malt on the nose that was quite distinct with a sort of extract malt backbone, sorry Frogman I don't know your brewing style, is this extract? 
Esters surfaced more as the beer warmed.
Fairly clear for a wheat but I can't get past that malt taste which is not quite to style. 

Never the less it went down well watching the cricket.
Thanks for the beer.

Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/12/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale

Some nice subdued roast malt on the nose with very little choc malt aroma :super: . This smells great and to style.
Bitterness to malt was spot on, the beer finishes on the malty side in the mouth but is not dominated by the dark grains.
Clarity was not all that good with a bit of haze diminishing the presentation in the glass but this is sooo close to the dark ale styles here in Australia it's awesome. I don't know what this beer ended up as but if it could get down to <1.008 it would cut the malt after taste and be perfect to my taste buds.

Awesome beer NickB, I'd love to have this on tap any chance of the recipe?

Andrew


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/12/09)

jlm said:


> I'd wouldn't mind seeing the recipe if possible Fatz.



Put into the Recipes section (as an Irish Red Ale)


----------



## NickB (7/12/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> 1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale
> 
> Awesome beer NickB, I'd love to have this on tap any chance of the recipe?
> 
> Andrew




Thanks for the feedback mate! This was my second attempt at this beer, with my first still my favourite. I ran out of a couple of spec. malts for my swap batch and had to substitute.

Original recipe is as follows:

Recipe: Aussie Dark Ale
Style: 12A-Porter-Brown Porter

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.036 SG
Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG
Expected ABV: 5.0 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 23.6
Expected Color: 23.0 SRM
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 4.300 kg (89.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.250 kg (5.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.250 kg (5.2 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Australian Super Pride (15.1 % alpha) 12 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out

*******************************

The batch I swapped had the following grain bill.


Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 4.300 kg (89.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.250 kg (5.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Pale Chocolate Malt 0.140 kg (2.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.110 kg (2.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.025 kg (0.5 %) In Mash/Steeped


First batch was almost perfect to my palate, as it dried out to about 1.009 I believe, colour was spot on and the bitterness was just about right.

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/09)

Fatz's Dragon Ale- Mate unfortunately this one had a dodgey lid or seal. Grabbed it out of the fridge and the lid was loose and the beer was as flat as..............well something really flat. It was a different type of pet bottle than I am used to didnt have the plastic seal thing but has a solid ring thingy cant see how it would seal and it obviously didnt. Was looking forward to ya beer fatz but oh well thems the breaks and I am sure I will at some stage.

15. Gavos APA... Currently drinking this one and apologise for my discription. Has great aroma and flavour. There is a particular umm reseny piney flavour which is good but something is missing perhaps it is a lack of body and the dryness that makes it seem a bit unbalanced. I am enjoying this beer and would enjoy a few more but if I have to give constructive critisism I would say perhaps bring up the mash temp to build the body and maybe the hop combo could be adjusted. Is a good beer Gavo well done mate.

Cheers Brad


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/12/09)

NickB said:


> Thanks for the feedback mate! This was my second attempt at this beer, with my first still my favourite. I ran out of a couple of spec. malts for my swap batch and had to substitute.
> 
> Original recipe is as follows:
> 
> ...



Thanks Nick, I have it in beersmith now, appreciate your sharing the recipe.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## winkle (8/12/09)

+1 Nick.
I'll get round to brewing one after the C-Hop calibration brews are done :beerbang:


----------



## NickB (8/12/09)

No dramas fellas!  All my "to brew" recipes are now on the backburner, as I have at least three "how many ******* hops can I fit in a beer" brews to do with my ChinaHops 

Cheers!

PS: Stick with the original as it was far superior in my opinion. Maybe even up the bitterness a bit, as was my aim, but my HERMS seems to get me awesome efficiency pretty regularly


----------



## clean brewer (9/12/09)

browndog said:


> Well, I must say, I am very impressed with the quality of the beers in the case so far. In no particular order
> 
> JLM
> 
> ...



Drinking Campbells beer now and absolutely enjoying it to the max, dont know shite about this style but this is one nice beer, I fully go along with BD's comments on this Beer and Campbell, I would really like to make this.... :icon_drool2: RECIPE perhaps???????????? :huh: 

God, what am I going to do now, Ive spoilt my tastebuds with this and nothing is going to match it here in style.....

Thanks Campbell, very nice...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## daemon (9/12/09)

Had a few over the last week but forgot to provide instant feedback. Sorry if my feedback is a bit shorter than normal, too much work stuff in-between trying to take up brain cells.

#20 Cleanbrewer: Lovely flavour with a blend of hops and tasted fairly balanced overall. It's certainly different to your "leftovers" IPA that you had on keg at the last swap from memory but still just as enjoyable. Clarity wasn't perfect, not sure if it was the amount of hops or part of the brewing process. There also seemed to be some by-products from the fermentation that I could taste, which could also be related to the clarity. Of course I'm no expert when it comes to this yet either myself, but I'd say it either needed a slightly bigger starter or more yeast to be pitched. Only minor detractions from the beer overall through, like all of your beers I've tasted they've still been excellent and I'd never say no to a pint or 10 

#1 NickB: Nicely to style, a smooth drinking dark ale that I'd consider a great "bridging" beer for those who don't drink dark beers. Everything was balanced well without any one particular flavour jumping out. Compared to Tooheys Old I'd say that it didn't quite have the same roast flavours coming through, however it wasn't watery like Toohey's version so that's a definite plus. After seeing the recipe I like the fact that it's so simple, this would be a great brew for newcomers to AG brewing.

Also, who's bottles had the silver label on top? The number has worn off on mine and although a blind taste test sounds good I want to provide feedback


----------



## bradsbrew (9/12/09)

21. The Scientist belgian tripel. I dont care if this beer is to style or not but it is an ABSOLUTELY F##CKING FANTASTIC BEER!!!!!
Sorry for the lack of feedback at this stage Liam but mate for me this is the best beer of swap. Will finish it off and try my best for constructive feedback. but at this point dont change a thing.

Cheers Brad


----------



## clean brewer (9/12/09)

Cheers Daemon, another A.I.P.A ill be refining, still good comments and its all feedback to help develop my beers, I think Ill be halting fermentation a little sooner to balance it out a bit or mashing a little higher... Or tweaking recipe a little... Or building a fecking HERMS to make my life easier....  

This was a Beer I had just put together after reading Stone Bros write up on there Beers suggesting using different Hops than just "C" Hops.... First time I brewed it and pretty happy with results so far, like everything, something to work on....  

:icon_cheers: CB

Time to put your Beer in the Fridge....


----------



## bradsbrew (9/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> 21. The Scientist belgian tripel. I dont care if this beer is to style or not but it is an ABSOLUTELY F##CKING FANTASTIC BEER!!!!!
> Sorry for the lack of feedback at this stage Liam but mate for me this is the best beer of swap. Will finish it off and try my best for constructive feedback. but at this point dont change a thing.
> 
> Cheers Brad



Ok after almost finishing this beer I have sipped it whilst reading the BJCP for 18C. 
Aroma: Is spot on
Appearence: Colour is good but clarity is cloudy, is not quite effervescent as could be and lasting head is non existent.
Flavour: The lack of carbonation is all that could be critisized.
Overall Impression and comments: Mate this beer has really impressed me and the only floor I could find was the lack of head and carbonation and to be honest I had to read through the BJCP guideline to find something I could critisize but really I think its tops. Great work. Hope you have more? Recipe???????????


Cheers Brad


----------



## browndog (9/12/09)

Daemon said:


> Had a few over the last week but forgot to provide instant feedback. Sorry if my feedback is a bit shorter than normal, too much work stuff in-between trying to take up brain cells.
> 
> #20 Cleanbrewer: Lovely flavour with a blend of hops and tasted fairly balanced overall. It's certainly different to your "leftovers" IPA that you had on keg at the last swap from memory but still just as enjoyable. Clarity wasn't perfect, not sure if it was the amount of hops or part of the brewing process. There also seemed to be some by-products from the fermentation that I could taste, which could also be related to the clarity. Of course I'm no expert when it comes to this yet either myself, but I'd say it either needed a slightly bigger starter or more yeast to be pitched. Only minor detractions from the beer overall through, like all of your beers I've tasted they've still been excellent and I'd never say no to a pint or 10
> 
> ...




That would be my AIPA with the silver top!


----------



## lczaban (9/12/09)

OK, this post is written without knowing the particular numbers of who's beers I've consumed over the past few days, but I do know the beers and who brewed them, so here goes...

11. Frogman's Banana Wheat Beer

The beer in the bottle didn't do the beer in the keg justice. The beer I sampled on Swap night was fresh, flavoursome and drinking brilliantly. The beer I had in the bottle suffered because it was filled from a keg, and also because the style demands the beer should be drunk fresh and unfortunately I have left my run at this beer a tad too late. I'm a fan of this beer because it is a K&K based beer. IMHO brewing should be accessible to anyone who wants to turn out a tasty brew in whatever manner they decide to persue, and this beer delivers. The methodology is simple (a kit, some dextrose, a couple of mashed up bananas in a stocking, the right amount of water and some wheat yeast) and it turns out a tasty drop. AndrewQLD's comments about colour and lack of lacing are valid, but for the beer it is I think it is a great base beer to point a beginner brewer towards. This brew will get a run at the So... Buttons! brewery before the end of summer....

CB's 4/8 AIPA

On drinking this beer, I recalled the words uttered in my ear by Jim Azotea, who was a judge at the BABB's Annual comp, is a brewer from New Jersey USA and was asked to judge the American Ale class for the BABB's annual club comp. His overall impression was that the beers he tasted had overused hops instead of getting their water chemistry right to bump up the "perceived bitterness" of the beer. One of the indicators of this is a a resinous taste that comes through in the beer, and this is what I got with the 4/8 AIPA. I'd say that the water chemistry (wrt Ph and using carbonates rather than sulphates to achieve this) combined with dialling back the hop regime would improve this. Having said that, the Leftovers AIPA on the keg I tried of yours was a completely drinkable beer that I am sure will make it's way onto the "To brew" list at some stage. The difference between the two was that you could have one or maybe two of the 4/8, whereas the Leftovers was a VERY sessionable beer. Enough said...

Bradbrew's Northern Brown

I liked this beer, but the only ?-mark I had about it was the hop levels - this beer seemed to be a bit too over-the-top wrt to it's hoppiness for the style. I would have expected that the hops would have provided more of a background flavour to the beer rather than having a pronounced flavour/aroma impact. I managed to source some bottles of Sam Smiths Nut Brown Ale, and this difference between the SS NBA and the swap beer is like comparing a traditional English IPA to a feral American IPA. Maybe you've come up with a new style Brad - an American Northern Brown Ale? Better use an American C-hop for bitterness next time just to make the style description more pronounced... :icon_cheers: 

BribieG's Toucan Headbanger Stout...

OK, so I've had this beer before a couple of times... The Bottle I have just consumed isn't from the swap but it is the same beer. I'm also trying to remember the details about the previously consumed beer from three or four days ago after having a couple of glasses of red over dinner (heresy, I know... ), and then having consumed a longneck of BribieG's finest as a night-cap h34r: . But the reality is this...

F&*! it is a good drop! :beerbang: 

Anyone who can make brewing simple and can turn out a beer that is the equal or superior of what one can buy off the shelf at their local bottle-o is an absolute star. BribieG would have to be the master at this, and his swap beer is a classic example of the care, love and skill he brings to the art of brewing. Sure, someone can claim to brew a better AG stout that would score an extra point or two over this effort but I am quite happily trashed on this atm and I could give a fat rats clacker about anyone who wants to argue the toss about the fact that this is a kit beer. I'd be a happy man if this was the olny beer I could drink between now and meeting my maker because I wouldn't have to put up with mega-swill crap, and I'd be certain of the result wrt flavour and the net result regarding my innebriation. Which reminds me, I am up way pst my bed time on a school night.

Good night world, this has been the ramblings of GravityGuru.

PS - Chappo, if you are looking for your dodgy Chinese hops, you'll find them where you left your pants.


----------



## The Scientist (9/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Ok after almost finishing this beer I have sipped it whilst reading the BJCP for 18C.
> Aroma: Is spot on
> Appearence: Colour is good but clarity is cloudy, is not quite effervescent as could be and lasting head is non existent.
> Flavour: The lack of carbonation is all that could be critisized.
> ...



Wow, cheers for the praise Brad :icon_cheers: 

Glad you enjoyed it. Here is the run down if you'd like to make it yourself:

Triple - Karmeliet Clone

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG: 1.083 Plato: 19.94
Anticipated SRM: 5.6
Anticipated IBU: 23.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 90Min

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.8 0.25 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 2
2.8 0.25 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 2
22.2 2.00 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Belgium 1.037 3
44.4 4.00 kg. Pilsener Belgium 1.037 2
5.6 0.50 kg. Munich Malt Belgium 1.038 8
13.9 1.25 kg. Wheat Malt Belgium 1.038 2
8.3 0.75 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Horizon Pellet 10.90 12.3 60 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 5.40 9.3 40 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.10 2.3 10 min.

Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
15g Corriander Seed - Fresh Crush Spice Last few days of fermentation (Boil for a couple of min before adding to brew).
15g Sweet Orange Peel - Dried Spice Last few days of fermentation (Boil for a couple of min before adding to brew).
5g Irish Moss Fining 45 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 3787 Belgian High Grav

Mash at 63 deg for 90min to give a more fermentable beer and start the ferment temp at 20deg and ramp it up over about 5 days to finnish as high as 25deg if needed to reach a FG of around 1.016

Cheers,

Liam :beer:


----------



## winkle (11/12/09)

*16. Daemon - English Brown Ale* *DRINK NOW*

Arh I like following instructions - poured a nice red/brown clear body with a tan head. Quite enticing aroma - toffee, brown sugar, biscuit malt, toast and a hint of molasses. Flavour (pretty similar ) - but - rich burnt sugar note up front, quickly followed by a touch of brown malt action and a tickle of nuttiness to follow. I'm enjoying this rather at lot despite the bitter hit right up front, that sems to mellow over time and temperature. Now I'd know buckleys about this style, but
1) it improves as it warms and,
2) perceived bitterness faded with time.
I wanted more when its still 30 C at 10 pm - good beer mate!

*6. Stillscottish Scottish 80/- ish.*
Pours a nice amber/gold with a quickly compacting head (Mary Queen of Scots ,anybody?) despite having a generous level of carbonation. Really is a bit of a WOW beer -, toffee, biscuit, sweetish highland malt - battle with a high level of carbonation, resulting in a good sessionable beer that points out the gaping omissions in the BJCP styles. Good session drinker, good beer all up, BJCP needs a kick in the nuts. Hoots mon!

Edit - if falling off the wagon, its the style with witch you do it that matters :unsure:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/12/09)

browndog said:


> That would be my AIPA with the silver top!




Hoooo waahh - cracked this beauty on Thursday night. About a kilo of hops in it ! This is not the sort of beer I would like a dozen schooners of, but was the most perfect choice of tipple after an ordinary day. Have not had enough beers of this type to offer any comment other than thansk you sir, loved it.



11. Frogman's Banana Wheat Beer
Much better than the beer you had on tap at Sqyres. Took me a while to work out what I was drinking (I like going in blind when tasting case swaps) at first thought APA but quickly recognised the wheat characteristics. Let everyone else recommend their changes, all I say that its a pity I didn't have a second bottle on hand. Very enjoyable, thanks.

15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA) 
I haven't read anyone's comments on this one, but compared to Browndog's AIPA, I could drink a dozen schooners of this one. If I had to pick one style as my favourite beer, APA is it at the moment. Was such a good beer I had a rum and coke to follow - cos no other beer I had in my fridge would have been worthy to follow your effort ! Thanks


----------



## Gavo (13/12/09)

browndog said:


> And Gavo, a cracker mate, I must see the recipe.
> 
> View attachment 33592



Thanks for the comments BD and others. Recipe below, this one was mashed at 65 degrees C for 90min, I have brewed this one as an easy drinker and like the lighter body. It's not my usual APA, which I am still working on, as I was running out of ingredients and had to sub others in on the fly. I am a bit embarrassed though as I recently tasted the water out of my HLT and it was pretty yuck, will be changing the old element to see if thats the problem, might explain that hard to place something in it.



Anywho here it is.

Batch Size: 23.50 L 
Boil Size: 30.99 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 16.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Ale - Golden Promise (5.0 EBC) Grain 42.19 % 
1.80 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 37.97 % 
0.45 kg Munich 1 (16.0 EBC) Grain 9.49 % 
0.20 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 4.22 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Malt Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 3.16 % 
0.05 kg Caramunich I (90.0 EBC) Grain 1.05 % 
0.05 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 1.05 % 
0.04 kg Pale Crystal (110.0 EBC) Grain 0.84 % 
14.50 gm Simcoe [12.80 %] (90 min) (First Wort HopHops 26.0 IBU 
8.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
12.00 gm Centennial [7.60 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
12.00 gm Simcoe [12.80 %] (10 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
12.00 gm Centennial [7.60 %] (10 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
12.00 gm Centennial [7.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
12.00 gm Simcoe [12.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [StartYeast-Ale 

1.5 grams of Kpopperfloc at 10 min
Crash chilled to 3 Degrees C, Fined with Gelatine for 24hrs, Polyclar for 24 hours.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Gavo (13/12/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> 15. Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA)
> I haven't read anyone's comments on this one, but compared to Browndog's AIPA, I could drink a dozen schooners of this one. If I had to pick one style as my favourite beer, APA is it at the moment. Was such a good beer I had a rum and coke to follow - cos no other beer I had in my fridge would have been worthy to follow your effort ! Thanks



Wow and thanks, Will have to get the real Dogwood Pale out one day as I reckon it's far superior to this and getting better.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## NickB (13/12/09)

I agree about your beer too Gavo. Really loved the flavour in this one, and was a little disappointed when the bottle was gone!

Cheers


----------



## daemon (14/12/09)

#9 Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA - Had this one over the weekend and it certainly didn't disappoint! Loads of hop flavours with a nice malty backbone to balance it out nicely. For me this isn't a session beer yet I couldn't stop drinking it to make all my taste buds tingle over and over. The only real feedback I have for improvement was a very slight taste that I couldn't distinguish, to me I've had it from using vinyl transfer tubes but I'm not sure if it was exactly the same. Only a very minor taste mind you, this was still an outstanding beer overall.

Time to chill down a few others to try now that I'm on holidays finally!


----------



## Gavo (15/12/09)

Tried another couple of beers 

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale
Mate I am quite fond of a dark beer or two but don't always like all of them. This one's a cracker, really enjoyed it and quite easily have a session on it. I have a mate who loves dark beers so I just might try that recipe out. For me it was well balanced on both the dark malts and the bitterness.

6. Stillscottish +keg Scottish Export 80/
Opened this one blind (didn't take notice of the number) and thought fantastic aroma, tasted great too, went down real well. Very smooth with just enough bittering to balance the malt, a good complexity of flavor all the way.

I am enjoying all the beer all the way.


Gavo.


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/12/09)

14. Bradsbrew- ESB..... OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees
*
*Sound advice Brad, nice malty sweet aroma that didn't come across until it warmed slightly, lovely floral hop aroma with a nice bitterness to balance the malt and slight caramel taste. I thought the beer was slightly sweet for style but really enjoyed the balance of malt and hops.
Nice color in the glass that was pleasing to the eye, I kept holding the glass up to the light it looked so good. Really nice foam that stayed for ages.

Nice beer Brad, thanks for sharing.

Andrew


----------



## bradsbrew (15/12/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> 14. Bradsbrew- ESB..... OK to go but drink it at at least 10 degrees
> *
> *Sound advice Brad, nice malty sweet aroma that didn't come across until it warmed slightly, lovely floral hop aroma with a nice bitterness to balance the malt and slight caramel taste. I thought the beer was slightly sweet for style but really enjoyed the balance of malt and hops.
> Nice color in the glass that was pleasing to the eye, I kept holding the glass up to the light it looked so good. Really nice foam that stayed for ages.
> ...


Thanks Andrew. You are right it is a bit sweet but I did try a Samuel Smiths nut Brown Ale on the weekend for the first time and this beer is very very similar. Will be making a slight adjustment next time.

Glad you enjoyed it :icon_cheers: 

Brad


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/12/09)

The Scientist Belgian Triple - Drink now but will only get better with age. Will need time to Floc if you want it clear.

Ok, I'm mulling over this one, I'm not too familiar with Belgian Triples but if this is a souped up version of a Belgian Strong Golden Ale I'm in love, this is sooo smooth and easy to drink, it's slightly sweet but finishes slightly dry, low hops and bitterness but it's balanced well with the malt sweetness.

It's a pale golden color with a fair bit of haze and the head laces like nothing I've seen.

On opening the bottle I had a whiff and thought this is a bit manky but after letting the bottle breath it came into it's own.

Awesome beer, add some oak chips and go to heaven.

What yeast did you use??

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Thanks Andrew. You are right it is a bit sweet but I did try a Samuel Smiths nut Brown Ale on the weekend for the first time and this beer is very very similar. Will be making a slight adjustment next time.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it :icon_cheers:
> 
> Brad



Ha, on first sample I thought Brown ale !!!, but the hops seemed a bit too much.
Nice drop, I wish I had another.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## QldKev (15/12/09)

shit Andrew, are you drinking these now ??

If you are, I'm on my way over!!!

Qldkev


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/12/09)

QldKev said:


> shit Andrew, are you drinking these now ??
> 
> If you are, I'm on my way over!!!
> 
> Qldkev



Maybe..... IF YOU COME OVER TOMORROW AFTERNOON AND PICK UP YOUR GRAINS, I'll save some for you.

How many hints do you need?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## daemon (15/12/09)

#6 Stillscottish Scottish Export 80/ - Not a style I'm familiar with but one I obviously need to look into a bit more. Initial pour is quite heavily carbonated and clarity isn't perfect, however as soon as you take a sip the minor flaws are quickly forgotten. Lovely malt flavour but not overly dominating with just enough hops to balance it. The finish seems reasonably dry considering the malt flavour, something of which I don't always get right in my brews. Very enjoyable beer Campbell, my "to brew" list has just gotten a bit longer now


----------



## bradsbrew (15/12/09)

18 GravityGurus ginger beer--
What a great refresher. Would totaly recomend this one to anyone wanting to make a ginger beer. nice bite and taste very similar to a Bundy GB the alchohol is well hidden although there is an everso slight artificial sweetener taste at the background but once again this is very very slight its a taste i easily pick up on in many things.

Top ginger beer Luke. Any left wouldnt mind sharing one with the family on chrissy  

Cheers Brad


----------



## QldKev (16/12/09)

I stole a couple of bottle from AndrewQld's collection of bottles from the case swap; so will be providing feedback here.

16. daemon's English Brown Ale; A nice smooth beer, I found it to be malt driven. I was thinking it would be something more along the lines of a Newcastle Brown Ale, but this brown was more mellow on the bittering, which is why to me the malt stood out in dominance. The caramel was soft, but the chocolate flavors were clean. The bottle I had was undercarbed for its style, so it missed that typical creamy feel; and that may also be the cause the the lower hop notes, especially the bitterness. Overall a very nice brew.


----------



## QldKev (16/12/09)

4. BribieG's toucan Stout; The first thing you smell is the high alcohol level. I started with a cold beer for the type around 5 degrees, and wanted to taste the changes as it warmed up. At first taste there is a burnt coffee which I like for the style, that mellows quickly to be overcome by the alcohol, almost a fossil fuel taste. What temperature was this fermented at? The malt profile seemed a bit flat, not much complexity; and the hop schedule could have been stepped up a bit to help offset the alcohol. Possibly a maltier and hoppier brew that was aged could fix this up a lot. Overall it is not a beer that jumped out at me. Sorry Bribie, I was really looking forward to your beer, but this one is not to me style.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/12/09)

1. NickB - Aussie Dark Ale

Nice. First thought a stout (bloody dark) but as I went into this, this beer really showed its character. As a dark beer man, I really enjoyed this. Will monitor your recipe and probably make a version myself.



16. daemon - english brown ale 

a favourite style of mine that few home brewers attempt. This was a good effort, while the head faded quickly, the flavours were fine. Nice session beer. 



thanks for swapping lads, both A grade beers !


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/12/09)

13.jlm-Hefe .....DRINK IT NOW!

This was a nice easy to drink beer, hazy and pale, just how I like them, very subdued hops and a huge big head that died to a thin foam that stayed to the end. I think the malt balance was good but my only complaint was a lack of carbonation, really nice easy to drink beer.

Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/12/09)

Gavo - Bastardised Dogwood Pale (APA) Drink it now, It's already eight weeks old!

Come on Gavo, what are you doing, I'm not supposed to like the American hops!!!
Talk about a clear beer, this was crystal. Fruit salad on the nose when I cracked the bottle, smelt very nice with some orange marmalade and passion fruit as it warmed. Carbonation was a little high for the style but a good dense head laced the glass well. This was a little drier than most of these APA style beers I have tried but there was enough sweetness to counteract the bitterness.
I'm enjoying this bottle but one is enough for me, I'll be farting citrus in the morning.

Andrew


----------



## Gavo (17/12/09)

Thanks Andrew, 
I think one of the main tricks with this beer for flavour is the Wyeast 1272 and the temp management throughout the ferment, I have tried it with US05 and it is a shadow of this beer. I will have to try my last sample of this and compare with the keg I have just tapped today and see if I am getting over that dryness issue, I am sure this keg has just that little more body.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/12/09)

Gavo said:


> Thanks Andrew,
> I think one of the main tricks with this beer for flavour is the Wyeast 1272 and the temp management throughout the ferment, I have tried it with US05 and it is a shadow of this beer. I will have to try my last sample of this and compare with the keg I have just tapped today and see if I am getting over that dryness issue, I am sure this keg has just that little more body.
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.



Actually Gavo I don't think the dryness is an issue, I think it's part of what makes the beer really drinkable.
I wasn't pointing it out as a flaw, I think most APA's I've tried are TOO malty, yours seemed to balance nicely.

Andrew


----------



## winkle (29/12/09)

Last one from me.
GG's Powderkeg GB
This is the first Ginger Beer I've ever seen holding a head (and it lasts longer than most CUB products). Quite deliciously complex and refreshing - good as always mate. Best recovery drink going.


----------



## clean brewer (30/12/09)

Im a bit slack on drinking my Beers but had a couple the other day....

11. Frogmans Banana Wheat Beer - Im really sorry but I couldnt enjoy this at all mate, it was my 1st Beer for the afternoon and I seriously didnt even drink it all... h34r: Not sure if it was a dodgy bottle or not, but it had no carbonation, too sweet, no head and I couldnt get any nice smells out of it at all...  I seem to be able to taste the Kit Beer taste these days and it just didnt work for me sorry...
I had this beer at the Xmas Case Swap and enjoyed it if I remember correctly mate.... Sorry....

12. Hennos Budvar - As I did at the REcovery Session, I thoroughly enjoyed this beer and know nothing about the Style, I thought it could have been Carbonated a little more and I seem to think I was picking up some Ginger aswell, all the same, this was very much enjoyed....  

:icon_cheers: CB

No offence anyone....

3. Scoundrel Rogues Green Bullet Ale - Just drinking this now and I am not real sure what to make of it, not familiar with Green Bullet Hops and would like to know what yeast has been used, holds a Great head with lacing all the way down the Glass, bitterness seems mouth puckering but also has some Malt to back the bitterness up a bit... I could drink more of this..... Would really like to see the Recipe for it to get a better understanding...... Not bad for 1st AG(kicked Halfwitsfixs arse) Where in hell has that Ranga gone to????? Doesnt matter anyhow.....

Has anyone else some feedback on this Beer?????


----------



## browndog (31/12/09)

I've still got a few to go CB including the GB ale, I'll try and get back with some reviews tonite.

Winkle, I reckon that Ginger beer was a 2IPA class ginger beer, it had real kick.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## scoundrel (2/1/10)

cheers CB the last bottle that winkle and i cracked early december was a bit oxidized but thanks all we did was change the hopping regime a bit and lose some of the malt., done on US-05, my net at home has shat itself, so im using the work computer will go now before it has another heart attack.cheers scoundrel.


----------



## The Scientist (5/1/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> The Scientist Belgian Triple - Drink now but will only get better with age. Will need time to Floc if you want it clear.
> 
> Ok, I'm mulling over this one, I'm not too familiar with Belgian Triples but if this is a souped up version of a Belgian Strong Golden Ale I'm in love, this is sooo smooth and easy to drink, it's slightly sweet but finishes slightly dry, low hops and bitterness but it's balanced well with the malt sweetness.
> 
> ...




Cheers Andrew,

The yeast was Wyeast 3787 Belgian High Grav. Great yeast 

Glad you enjoyed it :icon_cheers: 

Liam


----------



## daemon (12/1/10)

Finally some more feedback from me, my box of swap beers is starting to look nearly empty now! 

10. Winkle's Rounds-Rapid Triple - Interesting aroma, fairly subtle yet the complex Belgian flavours clearly come though. The taste has hints of orange and I really didn't get the alcohol taste I expected for the strength (9.5%!). It was lovely to drink and it would be deadly to have on tap. It's such as smooth brew that the wheels would fall off the wagon very quickly (to steal Winkle's expression ). I really need to brew a few more Belgian ales, only one so far based off the last case swap beer I had from Winkle.

4. BribeG's Toucan Stout - I wanted to like this one because of the strength and simplicity, but to be honest it was a bit underwhelming. It's been a while since I'd had a kit based beer and as much as I don't want to sound like a beer snob, it wasn't up to the AG level of flavour and depth. I've tasted a few RIS style brews that were AG and they were more to my liking. Still, given the choice if BribeG's toucan or Tooheys the choice is still quite clear 

14. Bradsbrew ESB - Loved this one, could really do with a keg of it right about now! Slightly sweet, malty finish with a lovely amount of hop aroma (EKG and Stryian?) and flavour for the style. I'm a fan of a good ESB and this really fit the bill, I'd be interested in the recipe if you had it handy  Again, why haven't I got a keg of this here right now?


----------



## Bribie G (12/1/10)

Point taken Daemon, actually the comments from the couple of comps I entered the stout in were generally "lacks malt", and I've decided that next time I do it, and yes there will be a next time B) I'll replace the kilo of LDME with a 2k mash of BB Ale - will work nicely in the urn as a half volume mash, and boil out with the hop addition in the last ten minutes. Hmmm.......... Xmas in July swap ?


----------



## stillscottish (13/1/10)

The Scientist said:


> StillScottish,
> 
> Great 80/- mate, hard for me to give much feedback which could possibly improve what you have achieved. Simple things like colour adjustment and a higher mash temp to dry out the beer are the main things which could score you a few extra points in a comp. This beer gave all the main attributes which I was looking for in accordance with the BJCP guidlines while drinking.
> 
> ...



A belated "thanks" for the feedback. I really appreciate the scoresheet as it gives me something to work on for the next incarnation.
I only wish I could describe beer in words other than good, bloody good and shite!


----------



## stillscottish (13/1/10)

browndog said:


> Well, I must say, I am very impressed with the quality of the beers in the case so far. In no particular order
> 
> JLM
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review Tony.
When I bottled it, there was a lot of citrusy aroma from the dry-hopping but that seems to have faded quite rapidly to give the peaty note. The test batch had a bit more late hops and different amounts (bit vague here coz the recipes are at home) and that gave a very grassy/earthy note.

Was your comment about Roast Barley anything to do with the half sack now sitting in my garage?


----------



## stillscottish (13/1/10)

clean brewer said:


> Drinking Campbells beer now and absolutely enjoying it to the max, dont know shite about this style but this is one nice beer, I fully go along with BD's comments on this Beer and Campbell, I would really like to make this.... :icon_drool2: RECIPE perhaps???????????? :huh:
> 
> God, what am I going to do now, Ive spoilt my tastebuds with this and nothing is going to match it here in style.....
> 
> ...




Here you go.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Case swap scottish bottle
Brewer: Campbell
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Scottish Export 80/-
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.44 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 5.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 66.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.10 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 1.79 % 
3.50 kg Pale Malt Pilsner (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SGrain 62.50 % 
1.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 26.79 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 8.93 % 
5.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 dHops - 
14.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (60 min)Hops 3.4 IBU 
12.50 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 minHops 11.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (15 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (15 minHops 4.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (0 min) (AroHops - 
0.87 gm Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
8.70 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.60 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 72.6 C 64.0 C 


Efficiency was down because the mill gap was a bit wide.

I wanted to use Styrian Goldings for the dry hop (as per the example I was working towards) but only had EKG.

I've gone back to using Gelatin to see if that will help with clarity issues I've been having recently and one of these days I'll use some of that Polyclar sitting on the shelf.

Enjoy


----------



## bradsbrew (13/1/10)

Daemon said:


> 14. Bradsbrew ESB - Loved this one, could really do with a keg of it right about now! Slightly sweet, malty finish with a lovely amount of hop aroma (EKG and Stryian?) and flavour for the style. I'm a fan of a good ESB and this really fit the bill, I'd be interested in the recipe if you had it handy  Again, why haven't I got a keg of this here right now?



Thanks Daemon glad you enjoyed it! No point having a keg of it though mate, I found that it evaporated in the keg  . I will have a look around for my piss poor notes and try and find the recipe.

Brad


----------



## winkle (15/1/10)

BribieG said:


> Point taken Daemon, actually the comments from the couple of comps I entered the stout in were generally "lacks malt", and I've decided that next time I do it, and yes there will be a next time B) I'll replace the kilo of LDME with a 2k mash of BB Ale - will work nicely in the urn as a half volume mash, and boil out with the hop addition in the last ten minutes. Hmmm.......... Xmas in July swap ?



That should work better. Hmm maybe some choc wheat as well?


----------



## clean brewer (5/2/10)

stillscottish said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> ...



Thanks mate...

I tried a few over my holiday, when I remember what they were, ill make some comments... :icon_cheers: 

CB


----------



## Henno (5/2/10)

Wow, people are still enjoying their swap beers. Mine were some of the best beers I have ever imagined....


----------



## winkle (5/2/10)

Henno said:


> Wow, people are still enjoying their swap beers. Mine were some of the best beers I have ever imagined....



Well, I'd like to say mine will have improved immeasurably with the extra time, but its probably be stored in the Manshedtm at 45 C for the last few months


----------

